# Spaceliner tank mount tab?



## guzziworksman (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm working on a '65 boys Spaceliner. I bought it w/o a tank...now I have one. At the rearmost end - where the rivet hinge thing is located - it appears that there was a tab on the underside of the cross tube that gave support at the tank's rear. Mine, is broken off. Does any one have a clever solution? All I can figure is to fashion one out of some aluminum and bolt it on by drilling into the cross tube from underneath. Thanks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 30, 2020)

I assume it's this style frame?




If the frame is chrome like this 1 & this style? I wouldn't drill it. The tabs are just barely spot welded so I would just use a little JB weld sparingly so not to make a grey mess


----------



## guzziworksman (Oct 30, 2020)

Yep...that's the tank. JB Weld it will be. Thanks!


----------



## Superman1984 (Oct 30, 2020)

guzziworksman said:


> Yep...that's the tank. JB Weld it will be. Thanks!



Not a problem. If all else fails or lets loose then drill it


----------



## Gordon (Oct 30, 2020)

Is it a double tube on the top? If so, put a bar across the tubes and a screw through the bar and down between the tubes into the tank.


----------



## BrentP (Nov 3, 2020)

Is it a Spaceliner or a Flightliner you have?  The posted pic is a pre-64 Flightliner, which has a different frame design and tank attachment than a '65 Spaceliner.

If you do, indeed, have a '65 Spaceliner, these pics of the rear frame tank tab will help you to Macgyver a fix.  For reference orientation, in these closeups the frame is flipped upside down with the fork to the left.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## BrentP (Nov 3, 2020)

Here's another pic that makes it easier to see the difference between the Spaceliner and Flightliner tanks, and the under-mount position of the tank and tab on the '65 Spaceliner.


----------



## guzziworksman (Nov 3, 2020)

Thanks!


----------

